# Spring in February



## pez (Feb 23, 2017)

Pentax K70 + D/FA100mm


----------



## shadowlands (Feb 23, 2017)

It's 86 right now in Houston. 86 in Winter. I wonder what our Summer will be like?


----------



## pez (Feb 23, 2017)

I know! I'm kind of hoping for an "Indian Winter"...


----------



## pez (Feb 23, 2017)

Another from a few feet away...


----------



## Boboamic (Mar 2, 2017)

I like your shots 
The lighting is just the icing on the cake. Well done.


----------



## pez (Mar 2, 2017)

Boboamic said:


> I like your shots
> The lighting is just the icing on the cake. Well done.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N920V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## davholla (Mar 2, 2017)

shadowlands said:


> It's 86 right now in Houston. 86 in Winter. I wonder what our Summer will be like?


There are places in the UK which have never got that hot. Dundee in Scotland for example and there are lots of places cooler than Dundee.
Top 10 hottest days in Dundee - Evening Telegraph


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 1, 2017)

It was nice to have such warm weather this past winter, BUT, it really messed up the blooms because most of them froze when it turned cold again.  I came back with only 2 images from my last outing.  Guess we'll have to wait for the next round of flowers.


----------

